# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Skype при установке обновления выдаёт ошибки

## LEON®

Добрый день,
подскажите пжл., в чём может быть данная проблема, как на скринах?
Спасибо заранее за ответы!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## TT1

Dobroy noci.. U menya takayaje problema no osibka C:\ProgramData\Skype\{7A3C7E05-EE37-47D6-99E1-2EB05A3DA3F7}\SkypeSetup6.16.0.105.msi
kak ee ustronit podskajite. Blaqodaryu

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Скачайте установочный файл с официального сайта, удалите старую версию и установите новую вместо неё самостоятельно. Автоматическое обновление иногда дает сбой.

----------


## TT1

ustanovocniy fail skacala s oficalnoqo sayta takje udalila staruyu versiyu a tolku net vse toje samoe daet sboy tuju osibku daet

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Попробуйте загрузить полную версию установщика по адресу: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-full

----------


## TT1

безполезно всю тужу самую ошибку дает при нажатии ок выявляется окно skype сбой код 1603 критическая внутренняя во время установки((((((((

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Рекомендую обратиться на сайт поддержки Skype за разъяснениями.

----------

